# Mares vs. Stallions/Geldings



## kat399 (Sep 22, 2007)

In my experience, mares have been harder to train than geldings. They seem to have more of an attitude and a mind of their own. Geldings are generally docile and forgiving when it comes to training. 

I won't even consider stallions. I have seen a lot of bad things happen when inexperienced horse people handle stallions. They should be left to the experts in my opinion.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know if stallions are hard, per se, but they take more self-discipline, confidence and repetition. You should always be a step ahead of the horse in training, but with stallions, I think its imperative. Mares can have their 'moody' days...sometimes you aren't sure how they are going to react to something. So I guess I can see how a professional might see mares as harder; they can be more unpredictable, while a stallion's behavior can be more predictable but takes a more disciplined training program.


----------



## Flying B (Jul 4, 2007)

I am going to have to say stallions but mares are not far behind LOL, gelding are the easiest because they aren't thinking about breeding.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have nothing to compare my mares with since we have always had girls. The mares we have now, we bought bred and they had fillys. I love my mares, I think they are loyal loving horses. I have had mares in the past that have gotten a little bitchy when in season but the mare I ride now seems to get more loving and attentive when in season. Their babys have been quick to learn and easy to train (not under saddle yet) so far. They get their bath stand for farrier and pretty much take everything in stride. I guess I am sold on mares.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mares can be VERY bitchy in season (at least mine). But I still prefer mares over geldings - they just have lots more personality and own mind (in my opinion). Of course, there are exceptions on both sides though...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I really think that geldings are the most trainable in general. My stallion is a doll of a stallion, but still his training has taken exteme consistency, repetition, and constant training. It is hard to just let loose and relax with a stallion, because it everything is a trainable moment. He is a willing learner, but he is so easily distracted by other horses. It takes a lot of energy to just keep him focused. I will say that training him has been really rewarding just because when you invest that much work in something it feels really good to see it pay off!

Our geldings pick things up really fast. My eight year old gelding was started on jumping last year - he took to it wonderfully. This season he is jumping 3'9"-4' jumps. The girl who has been riding him always teaches him little trickes too that he picks up like a snap. 

I am not sure where I stand on mares yet (it seems to vary). Our mare is smart, but a bit stubborn. She acts like she is a little princess


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

When I was working at the selling barn the most quiet and kid-safe horses were geldings for sure. However the best trained (for experienced(!) rider) and most fun to ride were mares. Lol! 

I think the studs are most difficult to train (looking at my friends' studs at least).


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I've started mares, geldings, and stallions and honestly I'd have to say that it depends on the horse, and it's innage personality and intelligence. My stallion is soooo layed back and well disciplined that most don't even realize he's a stallion. (until they look! 8) ) He tries so hard for me and usually picks up on things very quickly.

I've had mares that are witchy, but they were always like that, and others who were so easy to train it amazed me.

I've also had stubborn geldings and geldings who were not the sharpest tools in the shed and was really glad that they were in fact gelded. (don't want to pass that on!)

So, to me, it all depends on the individual horse. Not some stero-type.


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

As a rule I'd have to say studs are the hardest. Because if you think about it, all those hormones raging around screaming at the horse to go and breed are not good if you are trying to teach him something. Studs also tend to be a bit mouthy.

I don't know about geldings as I've never owned one. I've always had mares, and the oldest is a 9-yr.-old who doesn't give me much trouble and she picks stuff up fairly quickly. She;s just antisocial. The fillies I have are absolute sweethearts, love people and learn so fast.


----------



## Taylor99 (Sep 23, 2007)

mares mares all the way. :lol:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I am not a big fan of mares. I love geldings as much as I love stallions. I've gotten the chance to help break some stud colts and stuff. Stallions are so proud and beautiful. Mares are little brats in my eyes.  . lol. I love most geldings and their laid back, baby-sitter personalities and most stallions with their proud, elegant compositions....








I did this with Blu when he was sick...









And who could forget Cloud the Wild Stallion of the Rockies?

Sorry guys...i love posting my opinion!


----------

